# Fluval 206 leaks



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

my brand new fluval 206 from the lfs leaks.. it was all good and silent until i saw a puddle underneath it. turns out the leak is coming from the bottom of the canister filter by the rubber footing.. HOW IS THAT EVEN POSSIBLE!? kind of a shoddy design if the actual canister isn't one sealed part .. i will be returning this on sunday.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. if it is leaking form the canister it is defective. it is one solid canister, probably got dropped. just take it back for an exchange. Cheers


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Back in the day, i also had a Fluval leak from the same spot.I ran three of them, and the fourth was the defected one.Reading a bit about the new '06 series, the entire case was re evaluated and constructed with better materials supposedly.Being dropped or hit against something could of caused a crack and leak afterwards.Hagen is pretty good about replacing a defunct product and their warranties are honored.


----------

